# Fuji SL1 and Team Carbon



## lawndart

anyone care to share pics of their SL1 and Team Carbon's? Im more than likely going to change my frame/fork this winter. And anyone care to comment on their rides? like or dislike?


----------



## Tom2.0

Here's my 'Team' hanging out in a tree 








Here's when I bought it new









If I had my digital SLR i'd snap a couple of fresh pics, but it's at my girlfriends house 

I absolutely LOVE my bike, but HATE the saddle!!! It's getting replaced soon. That's pretty much my only gripe! So if you only want the frame/fork then it's all good!


----------



## TeamStaton

I very recently just switched over from a 2005 Cannondale R700 to a Fuji Team Issue: full Dura Ace with Ritchey WCS Carbon Stem,Seatpost, and Bars. It's another world all together. Smooth, extremely lightweight (comp. to what I had) and a much more enjoyable ride. 

I'll get pics up soon.


----------



## lawndart

*me too.....hopefully*

Ill be switching over from a C'dale as well. an 06 R5000 w/ full DA and Easton Tempest IIs.


----------



## ejprez

*I Love My Fuji*

I gotta say, I been on my SL-1 for 3 months, and I love it. My buddy just got his SL-1 frame Friday and we slapped it together and he's so stocked. We got ours from our LBS in PA, countrysidecycling.com


----------



## lawndart

*that's*

a very nice bike you've got there. Is that your's or you buddy's?


----------



## nick ojeda

ejprez said:


> I gotta say, I been on my SL-1 for 3 months, and I love it. My buddy just got his SL-1 frame Friday and we slapped it together and he's so stocked. We got ours from our LBS in PA, countrysidecycling.com


Here's my attempt in setting up the Fuji Team Issue in Toyota-United specs, down to the carbon wheelset, white saddles, white keo sprint pedals, white bar wrap and bontrager components. It ended up weighing 16 lbs after assembly (including pedals, cyclometer and bottle cage.

View attachment 113926


This is the actual Toyota-United team issue bike

View attachment 113927


nick


----------



## lyleseven

*Been looking at the 07 Carbon Team*

at Performance on a closeout. Anyone out there have any feedback on this mode. It claims to retail for $2,800 and is closed out at around $1,300....


----------



## nick ojeda

lyleseven said:


> at Performance on a closeout. Anyone out there have any feedback on this mode. It claims to retail for $2,800 and is closed out at around $1,300....


The Team uses C4 Carbon fiber while the Team Issue uses C7, a higher type. The '08 Toyota/United Team Issue costs $8000 while the '08 Team costs $2190. If the '07 Team costs $1300, then it's a good buy. The Team geometry is more aggressive than the CCR1, although both use C4 carbon.


----------



## Tom2.0

i bought my '06 in '07 for $1199. You can definately buy an '07 in '08 for $1300. Ask if they can go lower!


----------



## ejprez

*SL-1 Update*

I now put Sram Red on my SL-1 and love it even more. I'll have to get a pic with my Zipp 404's that I rebuilt over the winter. This is my first Taiwan made bike, all the other one's I owned were U.S. made, and I have to say I'm not disappointed at all. The bike rides pretty smooth, and is stiff. 

I am amazed at the power of marketing and marketing hype, and how just adding or subtracting a few letters on the downtube can make a bike "GREAT" or "$HllTY". I'm really P.O'ed how bike companies make their bikes in Taiwan and then say it's actually made in Italy or Belgium. Looking at you Pinarello and Ridely, and some people are clueless about Bianchi, as well as other Euro Companies. Yeah sure they are painted there, and the components are put on there too, but come on. I have no problem paying to have a non-Taiwan bike. I have respect for Time, they even make their own carbon, Look is not French, it's Tunisian, and finished (painted and assembled) in France.

If you lick the paint on a Chinese made bike, will you get sick and/or die? 

Also the great Trek makes bikes in Taiwan too. That's where they make all the Lemonds which I hear may become extinct. Trek finally had enough of Greg Lemond's big mouth.
Sorry I just needed to vent a bit. We do sell U.S. made bikes as well at our shop. You wouldn't believe the people I have to deal with, especially those who think the Wal-mart Schwinns are U.S. made still. Crazy.

Also the Team Issue C7 Toyota-United model is priced wrong on Fuji's website. The shop I work at, sorry to sound like a schill and plug, countrysidecycling.com sell's it for about $4300-$4500, can't remember the exact price. But it is definately almost half than the $8000 on fujibikes.com. The Team RC is the real gem of the carbon bikes, two of my Teammates got them and they are definately nicer in person than on the web.


----------



## fab4

*Fuji Team Pro*

My precious!!!


----------



## ejprez

These are the new 2009 Fuji's. Check these babies out.

http://www.countrysidecycling.com/index.php?pr=66cff6e1b9fee347056474cc5871f6c0


----------



## Rick T.

*2008 Fuji Team*

My humble rig: C4 Carbon frame; Ritchey WCS Axis-4 Stem/Bar, FSA SLK Carbon Post, Selle San Marco SKN Pro Saddle, Reynolds Ouzo Pro Fork, Reynolds Solitude Wheelset, Ultegra SL Crankset/BB, Kool Stop Pads, Vittoria Rubino Pro Slicks, Ultegra Derailler, Crank Bros Egg Beaters.

Upgraded a bit from stock - lightened it considerably and fit it to me. Love the bike. Didn't spend a whole lot and it makes for a great all-day rig and training partner. I'm very impressed by the Fuji Team overall with very little to complain about. I wasn't very familiar with the Fuji line, but after the team... I have a better perspective on the company's capabilities and products. Give me a 2009 SL1 SRAM!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom2.0

whoa nice man! I'm a fan!

Any more pics? and weight?

looks great!


----------



## Tom2.0

okay, yeah i just totally re-read my last post and noticed that it rhymed...

ughhh. im a dork.


----------



## nick ojeda

Beautiful bike. I agree - Fuji is a good bike, but is somehow underrated, hence the huge price drop for the past years models. That's good for us Fuji owners. Hope you get your SL1 at a good price.



Rick T. said:


> My humble rig: C4 Carbon frame; Ritchey WCS Axis-4 Stem/Bar, FSA SLK Carbon Post, Selle San Marco SKN Pro Saddle, Reynolds Ouzo Pro Fork, Reynolds Solitude Wheelset, Ultegra SL Crankset/BB, Kool Stop Pads, Vittoria Rubino Pro Slicks, Ultegra Derailler, Crank Bros Egg Beaters.
> 
> Upgraded a bit from stock - lightened it considerably and fit it to me. Love the bike. Didn't spend a whole lot and it makes for a great all-day rig and training partner. I'm very impressed by the Fuji Team overall with very little to complain about. I wasn't very familiar with the Fuji line, but after the team... I have a better perspective on the company's capabilities and products. Give me a 2009 SL1 SRAM!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rick T.

Thanks guys. The Fuji Team has been a joy. With the aforementioned upgrades, it's lightened up considerably (Ultegra SL crankset now on) and is a competent training partner. It looks great too. With a standard crankset and 11-25 cassette, it's been "fun" climbing the local hills as it brings a smile to my face when heading up with compact crankset-equipped buddies of mine...  

I have noticed a bit of frame-flex when really putting the power down on our sprints, but at my level, its negligible. I'll update this post tonight with a pic of the new crankset and the "interesting" head badge... :thumbsup:


----------



## LardassHack

Hi guys, new member here. I joined up to get some feedback and do some research on Carbon Fuji bikes as my old Cannondale is suffering (mainly do to my Crashes-hopefully they are all out of my system.)

My local "chain" bike shop is selling the SL1 with REYNOLDS DV46 Carbon Clinchers and SRAM Red for 30% of its $7999.(AUS$) retail, when you allow for the current exchange rate that is $4591. US Dollars!!!

Warm regards,
-Pete.


----------



## nick ojeda

*Go get the SL-1*

The SL-1 is a very good bike. Although I own a Toyota-United Team Issue, 4 of my bikemates replaced their bikes (Cannondale Synapse, Giant TCR composite and 2 Giant TCR allux) with the SL-1 and all of them liked it. I would highly recommend the SL-1. It is Fuji's top of the line road bike. You will never go wrong if you choose the SL-1.


----------



## nick ojeda

I got the C7 Team Issue model and it's really stiff and light. I heard that the C10 SL-1 is lighter but stiffer. 
The Toyota United colors makes it an old model. Too many sponsor decals. I would have preferred a factory color scheme, not a team scheme.



Rick T. said:


> Thanks guys. The Fuji Team has been a joy. With the aforementioned upgrades, it's lightened up considerably (Ultegra SL crankset now on) and is a competent training partner. It looks great too. With a standard crankset and 11-25 cassette, it's been "fun" climbing the local hills as it brings a smile to my face when heading up with compact crankset-equipped buddies of mine...
> 
> I have noticed a bit of frame-flex when really putting the power down on our sprints, but at my level, its negligible. I'll update this post tonight with a pic of the new crankset and the "interesting" head badge... :thumbsup:


----------



## RadRabt

Heres what mine looked like last week when my bro gave it to me. He got a new Trek Madone and passed this on to me so we can ride road together. I love it. Since this pic it has a new front mavic askuim race wheel, black skewers i had in the tookbox, cf bottle cage, cf stem spacers cause they are hot, new bontrager inform r saddle that i had laying around, new yellow tape and new yellow tires. And a complete cleaning. It now looks and feels like new. I LOVE this bike. And i swore i would never become a roadie. My MTB friends quit calling me already and its just been a week.


----------



## longmojw190

*05 Team Issue*

Here is a picture of my 05 Fuji Team Issue.

Campy Record Shifters
Chorus F/R Derailers
Ouzo Fork
Profile Design Carbon Bars

It rides great, my next upgrades will be a new saddle, carbon seatpost and stem.


----------



## shanecamilleri

my team issue-2006 model


----------



## nursehemi

*Fuji Team Carbon*



lawndart said:


> anyone care to share pics of their SL1 and Team Carbon's? Im more than likely going to change my frame/fork this winter. And anyone care to comment on their rides? like or dislike?


I bought a 2007 model off of Craigslist. The prior owner must have never used it as I would have accepted this bike as new from a Bike shop. Full carbon with Ultegra and 105. I'm in heaven. I've only had low end bikes before.


----------



## derrgti

*Sl1*

Here is my SL1, got it cheap second hand but love it.. its pretty my go to road bike now.
View attachment 281699





nursehemi said:


> I bought a 2007 model off of Craigslist. The prior owner must have never used it as I would have accepted this bike as new from a Bike shop. Full carbon with Ultegra and 105. I'm in heaven. I've only had low end bikes before.


----------

